# Round 2 "1701 Club" T-shirt delivered!



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I came home this evening to find that my 1701 Club T-shirt had arrived!

It's gold! I even like the packaging. Nice surprise!
The shirt is two sizes too big for me (XL), but I might try it on just the same. 

Here is a photo, along with a 1/350 scale U.S.S. Enterprise:










Has anyone else received theirs?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> Has anyone else received theirs?


Negative.
-Jim


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Trek Ace, don't laugh, but I'll ask anyway. If you don't want the shirt because of the size, I'll buy it at a resonable price.

I'd like to ask, how did you get it? I"m not familiar with it.

hal9001-


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Being an international customer, I don't expect that I will get the T-Shirt at all. 
I am surprised that some people are getting it and not others.


----------



## digefxgrp (Apr 29, 2005)

The 'real' reason Trek Ace doesn't want his shirt is he's afraid he'll get beat up by all the cool kids on his block if he's seen wearing it. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Trek Ace, don't laugh, but I'll ask anyway. If you don't want the shirt because of the size, I'll buy it at a resonable price.
> 
> I'd like to ask, how did you get it? I"m not familiar with it.
> 
> hal9001-


http://round2models.com/1701club/
-Jim


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Got mine... 


K


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm reading about people getting blue shirts as well. No sign of mine yet.
Congrats!

Tib


----------



## Husker Adama (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope I get mine in the mail today!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nothing today. Just checked.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Nada yet.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Mine came in todays mail. A gold one.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Out of curiosity, did you have to pay for shipping? Did you get an email from R2 saying they had shipped it? I signed up on their site ages ago, but I have no idea if I'm getting one.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Nope. Free shipping and no email about it coming.

Larry


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> I came home this evening to find that my 1701 Club T-shirt had arrived!
> 
> It's gold! I even like the packaging. Nice surprise!
> The shirt is two sizes too big for me (XL), but I might try it on just the same.
> ...


I thought that Round 2 said that there would be some other info in the package with the shirt. Did you get anything with the shirt?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I didnt get SQUAT ! ........I dont know why,I was one of the first to sign up !


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

My shirt came yesterday. A _blue_ one. 

Alas, while they got my address right, the package had someone else's name on it.

I wonder if someone else got a package with my name on it and a _gold_ shirt...

Either way, I'm quite happy. How may other model companies will give you a free shirt for merely promising to buy something from them later?

Thanks, Polar Lights!

M.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

To quote Charlie Brown in his Halloween special: "I got a rock."


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> http://round2models.com/1701club/
> -Jim


Thanks Amundo Jim!!

Now, does this mean she *WILL BE PRODUCED*? Not to ask a dumb question.

I've heard, yes, no, maybe, I dunno, probably, who knows, beats me, etc., etc., etc. yada, yada, yada!! I'm so confused...

hal9001-


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I got mine today... Strangely enough made out to a Brian Bailey, but with my address.

So Brian, if you get yours and it has someone elses name on it... probably mine 

it is a Blue L


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Got mine, Blue!

Round 2's blog explains the names mixup.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My Gold shirt arrived today.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> I came home this evening to find that my 1701 Club T-shirt had arrived!
> 
> It's gold! I even like the packaging. Nice surprise!
> The shirt is two sizes too big for me (XL), but I might try it on just the same.
> ...


Hmm...perfect size for me, if you feel like getting rid of it. 

I take it you have to actually pay for the model to get the shirt? 'Cause I've been on the mailing list for quite a while and got the first update.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Captain April said:


> I take it you have to actually pay for the model to get the shirt? 'Cause I've been on the mailing list for quite a while and got the first update.


Actually, no. You just have to have signed up for it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Ah, so I should be getting something in the not-too-distant future.

What happens if you decide not to buy the superduperdeluxe version? Will they ask for the shirt back?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Thanks Amundo Jim!!
> 
> Now, does this mean she *WILL BE PRODUCED*? Not to ask a dumb question.
> 
> ...


As far as I know , it is a definite thing that _*IS*_ going to happen.:thumbsup:
I believe it it supposed to be released late next year.
-Jim


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Got my shirt today. It was blue.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I signed up early, I got the first email update, but no shirt yet. It's possible because I live in Canada that I might not get a shirt.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

According to R2's blog, there were double the number of blue shirts produced as originally expected. So, more of us will get blue shirts (500) before the red shirts come out.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well , I just *NOW* got mine!:thumbsup:
Weird thing.......
Correct address, wrong name.:freak::freak::freak:
-Jim


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Captain April said:


> What happens if you decide not to buy the superduperdeluxe version? Will they ask for the shirt back?


They performed a long-distance Vulcan Mind Meld on each applicant. Those who have a potential to waver will be getting _RED_ shirts.

...And I _don't_ need to tell you what will happen to them if they don't buy, do I?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

_*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaugh!!*_


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine was on my door step when I got home today. It's BLUE.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Mine's here and it's blue. Wrong name on label. Haha!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Got my blue XL--right size, wrong name on the label, but correct address.....


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Nothing yet for me. However, I do have a concern. A lot of mail carriers won't deliver packages if the name on the label does not match the name on the mailboxes. Hope this doesn't create an increase in shipping costs over at R2.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

my only worry is if they mess it up when the models themselves are in play.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*same here*



machgo said:


> Got my blue XL--right size, wrong name on the label, but correct address.....


wrong name,:freak: right address, not sure If I should keep it or not.........................


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Keep it. RC2 reported the shirts were sent to correct addresses but wrong names. Mine came under a different name too.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Are these coming through normal mail, UPS, or some other carrier?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Have'nt got mine yet either.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Captain April said:


> Are these coming through normal mail, UPS, or some other carrier?


 
US Postal Service.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Got mine Thursday. Also the wrong name on the package. My wife almost gave it back to the mailman until she recognized the Round 2 return address and figured it must be mine. Now I'm blue (the shirt color that is).


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Jamie posted on the blog that about 150 names got mixed up and effected blue shirts and sizes.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Coinciding with ^^...I received mine today, correct address, wrong name, correct size and its blue. Washed it and wearing it today. 

Nice perk. Odd handling. Still will wear it with pride


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

robiwon said:


> Jamie posted on the blog that about 150 names got mixed up and effected blue shirts and sizes.


Hmmm.... that could mean that when/if my shirt shows up, there's a decent chance it'll be blue... not sure where I was in the sign-up queue though...


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Just got mine, blue, again the name on the package was wrong


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

So the shirts are free??
We pay when the ships are ready?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

John F said:


> Just got mine, blue, again the name on the package was wrong


Apparently all 150 of the mis-addressed envelopes belong to Hobby Talk modelers! 

I still haven't gotten my mis-addressed envelope yet...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

kahn1701 said:


> So the shirts are free??
> We pay when the ships are ready?


Yup. For the first 1701 to sign up, that is. I think they said they hadn't quite made it to 1701 so it might not be too late. On August 31st, their blog had this: "We’ve still got slots open for anyone who hasn’t signed up yet. We haven’t reached our goal of 1701 members yet but the number of people who have indicated they want duplicate kits is getting within striking distance of a sell out. We will continue to take memberships until we have 1701 members though."


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> Apparently all 150 of the mis-addressed envelopes belong to Hobby Talk modelers!
> 
> I still haven't gotten my mis-addressed envelope yet...


Oh, yours won't be misaddressed, or you'd never get it! 

Correct address, wrong name. That's been the pattern so far...!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My Gold shirt arrived Thursday. Correct address, correct name, correct size.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey! You threw off the pattern!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> Apparently all 150 of the mis-addressed envelopes belong to Hobby Talk modelers!
> 
> I still haven't gotten my mis-addressed envelope yet...


Ah, so I should be fine, then, since I was still serving out my permaban at the time I signed up. :thumbsup:


Actually, as late as I got into the thing, I fully expect to get a red shirt. If I wind up with a blue one, I'll be shocked. Happy, but shocked.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I'll be waiting for mine, for sure!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Captain April said:


> Actually, as late as I got into the thing, I fully expect to get a red shirt. If I wind up with a blue one, I'll be shocked. Happy, but shocked.


I signed up fairly late in the game too and expect a red shirt. As I mentioned in the other thread in the modeling forum, I actually hope I get a red one even though I'd much prefer a blue. If I get a red shirt, then I would assume the pre-orders are going well, and I want this kit to do well. But knowing there will be 500 blue shirts instead of the planned 250 gives me some hope of still getting one. If I get a red shirt, I'll have to make sure my life insurance policy is paid up!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

JamieH:

'We’ve still got slots open for anyone who hasn’t signed up yet. We haven’t reached our goal of 1701 members yet but the number of people who have indicated they want duplicate kits is getting within striking distance of a sell out. We will continue to take memberships until we have 1701 members though.'

http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/1427-round-2-models-1701club-t-shirts/#comments


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Edge said:


> JamieH:
> 
> 'We’ve still got slots open for anyone who hasn’t signed up yet. We haven’t reached our goal of 1701 members yet but the number of people who have indicated they want duplicate kits is getting within striking distance of a sell out. We will continue to take memberships until we have 1701 members though.'
> 
> http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/1427-round-2-models-1701club-t-shirts/#comments


im in new jersey and I still havent seen my shirt as of yet. i did get the 1st update , so i know my email is good


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Apparently it's the extra blue shirts that they got shipped - 500 instead of 250. (it's in the blog) If the shirts are assigned by colour to name (as implied), then names are possibly repeated... however, the address fields are still correct.

As I am understanding it, if your shirt arrives with someone else's name but the address is correct, you ARE getting the correct colour T-shirt. Some size L shirts were substituted with size XL because of a shortage of the proper sized shirts. 

It's probably been caused by some incorrect coding in the database. Embarrassing for R2, yes. But hardly worth getting all bent out of shape because of it.  It just means that there are 250 less Red Shirts! LOL!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

wore mine in downtown Chicago today, looks of looks but no asked about it.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I guess I should also say "many Thanks for the shirt, cant wait for the kit"


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes it is nuts, I was notified my shirt got to the wrong address.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Bolian, calm down. It's a FREE shirt for crying out loud. Be thankful you got one and just leave it at that.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't get one, because I didn't sign up for the club or whatever it is. But you have to admit that botching up so many names and addresses for shipping IS a bit laughable... I mean how simple a thing is that? With our age of computer databases for customer information, that should be pretty easy to get right.

I mean, *Atemylunch *even said that he was notified his shirt went to the wrong address, lol. I'm not angry about this or over-reacting... I'm simply amused that something so simple has become an issue. But you're right... so long as everyone gets a shirt who signed up for one, that's all that matters, lol.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I never even looked at the address label to see if it was addressed correctly before I threw it away. However, I did request a size medium and was sent an XL. I got an email from Round 2 this morning that stated that while the address labels were in fact messed up, the sizes and colors were indeed correct. Indeed! NOT! Nice tee. I do like it. I just won't be able to wear it. Maybe I can give it to my dad to wear.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I also got a notice this morning, but I've yet to receive anything in the mail yet.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

This is what the notice from Jamie says:

_Please note that T-shirts have begun shipping. Some are still being processed. Please note that due to an error on the shipping labels, names and addresses were mixed up in some cases. However, the shirt color and sizes are correct to the address on the label. Only the members' names were mixed up. *Rest assured when you receive your shirt, you will be receiving the correct shirt regardless of the name on the label.*_

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I got mine today ! ........(blue XL) ...
I didnt think I was ever going to get one !................it must be the apocalypse !


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I replied to this mornings email to let them know that I didn't get the right size. I got a nice reply back that they only ordered L and XL and ran out of the L's way before they thought they would. That's why I got an XL. Makes sense. I guess they didn't realize that there are skinny modelers.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Received mine today. Blue, and just addressed to 1701 Club Member. Makes me wonder where all the gold ones went (as I expected to get a gold one).



Also included were some photos of the upper and lower saucer with and without grid lines (just kidding).


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

East Texas received mine today. in blue.


My new 1701 club name is Justin Santgos..Just kidding...


----------



## Husker Adama (Sep 1, 2011)

Still haven't received mine....John Eighmy


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

As far as I am concerned, I didn't sign up to get the kit because of the T-Shirt, I signed up to buy a kit of the Enterprise! So I am not going to complain, "Wrong color", "It doesn't fit!" and what not, if Round 2 sends me something extra. I haven't paid for my kit yet, so whatever they are sending is on their dime, not mine. It is just a bonus to me!


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Agreed. I'm surprised (and happy for Round 2) that they at least exceeded the demand for the kit that they are out of gold shirts.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I got a blue shirt today. Anyone have any idea how long it might be before the kit itself comes out?

Bob K.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

At least a year from now, as I understand it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

It all depends on how well the Chinese can do grid lines.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

I received a blue 1701 Club T-shirt today! Thanks Round 2 and I am looking forward to the release of the model kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Got an e-mail from R2 this morning about the name mix ups and then my wife texted me to ask if I knew a "Scott M." because a package arrived for him (my name, obviously, is not "Scott") but with our address.

I got a blue one, as I expected to.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Blue XL received today. regards to "Dustin Elmore"

Tib (Not Dustin).


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A blue one arrived today for me, right address, wrong name but that has been explained via e-mail.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope the shipping labels are all correct when the model itself ships. 

Good to hear that the folks who were awaiting the shirts are getting them.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Mailbox was stuffed today, and I got my shirt! YAY!

XL, blue beautiful shirt. Address correct, name - simply "NCC-1701 Club member".

Thanks so much model moguls! Now if the kit is as well thought out....I want it NOW!!!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## djhannu (Oct 6, 2004)

I got my blue shirt today!

They avoided the wrong name problem on my package by addressing it to "1701 Club Member"... probably confused my mailman, though.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Got mine today! Blue and XL. Now I have something to look forward to at the end of my weight loss journey! And a shout out to Robert Dibbon, my 1701 Club Brother!


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tiberious said:


> Blue XL received today. regards to "Dustin Elmore"
> 
> Tib (Not Dustin).


Well... at least I got an email. 

-Dustin


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Now I'm getting curious about who got the one with my name on it! Anyone out there get one addressed to "Todd P."?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm proud to say mine was meant for Barry Yoner!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> I came home this evening to find that my 1701 Club T-shirt had arrived!
> 
> It's gold! I even like the packaging. Nice surprise!
> The shirt is two sizes too big for me (XL), but I might try it on just the same.
> ...


 Is the Model shown with the shirts a mock up of the new 1/350 kit?


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like the Master Replicas one to me. I have one. Same pencil gridlines and all.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Attention, Christopher Shields: I have your shirt, and you ain't gettin' it back! :devil:


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

John P said:


> I'm proud to say mine was meant for Barry Yoner!


When is Barry Yoner day again?

gus


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Got my XL blue today!
Hello to Robert Nidds, the name on the pack.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

John P said:


> I'm proud to say mine was meant for Barry Yoner!


 Some guys have all the luck!!!!

I am still awaiting my way too small shirt, sadly it's been many years since I could wear a XL (54" chest {used to lift weights}, and now, my belly is trying to catch that  )


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Prologic9 said:


> Well... at least I got an email.
> 
> -Dustin


If I got a shirt in your name, it pretty much means you'll be getting one.

Hang in there Dustin!

Jim


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I wonder how long it will be (if ever!) before I see someone wearing one of these shirts?


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Is there a Eugene Alex in the house? I know he's not at mine.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Got mine today. Blue. Better'n gold... cuz it's... Blue.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Four Mad Men said:


> Got mine today. Blue. Better'n gold... cuz it's... Blue.


And it's not red which, historically, could get you vaporized, or struck by lightning, or turned into a dodecahedron and crushed into powder.

(Yeah, I got a blue one, too.)


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> Got an e-mail from R2 this morning about the name mix ups and then my wife texted me to ask if I knew a "Scott M." because a package arrived for him (my name, obviously, is not "Scott") but with our address.


Interesting. I got a blue shirt today addressed to a "Richard C."

---------------


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Mark Dorais said:


> Is the Model shown with the shirts a mock up of the new 1/350 kit?












It's the 1/350 scale Master Replicas display model. _Slightly_ modified by me.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I signed up as soon as I could because what I really want is the model. The t-shirt is a little icing. It's not impossible I might get a gold, but blue might be more likely.

I ordered a medium, but we'll see. A L might be too large for me and an XL would be way too big.We'll see.


----------



## ibbilly (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello to Douglas Mappin.

Got a blue xl


----------



## Markdwilso (Jun 14, 1999)

James Dennis I got your BLUE XL shirt...

Sorry but your not getting it back! :hat:


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I just recieved "my" blue shirt. Yes the name was wrong, but the size was correct. Hope they get that database working right when it comes time for the model to come out!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Arrived home from a trip early this morning to find mine had come (a blue one ). Last name of "Smith" on the label - mine's not Smith. Catching up on my email explained it, so....yeah. Glad I got a blue one!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I wonder what would happen if Round 2 DID end up shipping someone's model to the wrong person... I mean, it's an over $100.00 investment, so what can Round 2 do... send a letter to the "wrong" guy they sent it to, asking them to please send it back, lol... or would they simply send another model to the correct address, or would the correct buyer simply be SOL?


----------



## Husker Adama (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks R2 for the free Blue shirt!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

BolianAdmiral said:


> I wonder what would happen if Round 2 DID end up shipping someone's model to the wrong person... I mean, it's an over $100.00 investment, so what can Round 2 do... send a letter to the "wrong" guy they sent it to, asking them to please send it back, lol... or would they simply send another model to the correct address, or would the correct buyer simply be SOL?


An absurd impossibility, as only people who signed up for the premier edition kit would be on a list to get one. All the kits are the same so no one could get a 'wrong kit' and unless they screwed up billing information , no foul , if they shipped you a kit it was because you payed for it.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

And seeing the mix-up that's happened with the t-shirts I think it's pretty certain they'll be extra careful when it comes to sending out the actual kit.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> An absurd impossibility, as only people who signed up for the premier edition kit would be on a list to get one. All the kits are the same so no one could get a 'wrong kit' and unless they screwed up billing information , no foul , if they shipped you a kit it was because you payed for it.


That's what I mean, though... the shirts are all different colors, and I know that there's no "wrong" model... my point is, what happens if the shipping info is messed up again, and the wrong _person _gets your kit.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

If I payed for a kit, and they ship me a kit, I could care less who's name is on the shipping label as long as my credit card was billed correctly. Everyone on their list would be shipped a kit once billed, the name on the kit be damned as long as the address is correct. Billing and address correction can be changed at time of billing and payment, there should be plenty of opportunity to make necessary corrections.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I got mine today, it was addressed to "1701 club member". 

I don't like the color blue they used. I was hoping for a red shirt. 
I'll gladly swap shirts with someone in the same size.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Jeez, I'm already using my Gold T-Shirt to clean paint brushes and my airbrush


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Got my blue shirt as well. Cant wait for another update!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't believe we're going to get the Premium kit possibly months before anyone else in the world, ......makes it all worth it! The Gold shirt is awesome!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

I stopped holding my breath years ago.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Breath Man, reality is within our grasp!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got mine Tuesday. Another "1701 club member" but the address was correct so it's all good !


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Received my blue shirt yesterday, addressed the same way as most of you others (1701 club member). To be honest, I never thought that I would see one.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Mine arrived on Tuesday, Blue size L, but addressed to a Mr. Thomas Gelfuso, who is not me. Looks like a mail merge glitch with the name field. My 16 year old daughter loves the shirt.... her new pajamas. She's a huge fan of the original ship and show.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Trek Ace said:


> It's the 1/350 scale Master Replicas display model. _Slightly_ modified by me.


I'm seeing Amber/Orange tinting added to the nacelle domes and black paint on the rings just aft of them. Did I get the visible changes?

M.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

So how long between getting the email and getting the shirt in the mail?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I got my blue shirt today after I asked the post office about it.
They did not deliver it because it had another person's name but it had the right address. Luckily I got it before they returned it.
Happy with it and the Enterprise on the envelope is a nice touch.

So if you haven't received yours yet, ask your post office to check.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

As I posted last week, I got my blue shirt.

The name on the label was "Michael Humphries".

:wave:


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

I got my blue shirt today ...correct size, correct address, correct me. Honestly, I was hoping for red, but then, if it weren't for Dr.McCoy, I wouldn't have any morals at all!

John O.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

John Duncan said:


> As I posted last week, I got my blue shirt.
> 
> The name on the label was "Michael Humphries".
> 
> :wave:


Heh, I know him from another bboard. :lol:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

MGagen said:


> I'm seeing Amber/Orange tinting added to the nacelle domes and black paint on the rings just aft of them. Did I get the visible changes?
> 
> M.


I painted the domes (they look much brighter in the photo due to the light hitting them and the exposure time). The internal lighting is not turned on. The rings behind them are untouched, and are the original (inaccurate) black that Master Replicas painted them.

I didn't make too many changes to the MR model other than a few, easy-to-implement ones. I didn't want to take it apart. I'm saving the big stuff for when the kit comes out, and I can have my 'ideal' display model.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I hope I get mine soon, I have nothing clean to wear this weekend!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got mine, addressed to "1701 Club Member." And it's blue! I was expecting a red shirt. Guess I can cancel the life insurance policy now?


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

got my blue 2day to


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

I got mine yesterday. A red one... 

Well, they brought Scotty back from death twice, so I'm gonna hold on to that hope


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I got mine today! Blue Large.

Name on the label was of course wrong. Sorry, Raymond Lefebvre! :wave:

As far as I can tell, am I the first Canadian here to receive their shirt?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Congratulations, you got Warped9's shirt.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

WarpCore Breach said:


> I got mine today! Blue Large.
> 
> Name on the label was of course wrong. Sorry, Raymond Lefebvre! :wave:
> 
> As far as I can tell, am I the first Canadian here to receive their shirt?


Actually a friend of mine got his gold shirt a day or so ago, and we ordered at the same time so mine should be along soon. So you might be the second.


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Round 2 1701 club t-shirt*

Yes, i got mine as well.. A blue one


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My _third _shirt is a red one. I knew I joined up twice, because I didn't think it worked the first time (no confirmation). I didn't remember I tried _three _times! I hope they don't hold me to that last one.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Still nothing here so I assume I'll be getting a red one. After seeing pics of all three colors I think I like the red better anyhow. Of course XL is still too small for me to wear so I'll frame it or something.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Does any one know if these are shipping internationaly? 

I have received all the emails, and have been on to the Round 2 1701CLUB website and posted there - but haven't had a reply yet.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm pretty sure they can't go to Europe, because Revell Germany has the license. I don't know where the Australia license falls.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I'm A Doctor!!


Got a blue one!!




Bor


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Got mine as well.....a blue one!.....will be wearing it at the the Star Trek convention in Chicago this upcomming Sep 30th - Oct. 2!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I got mine too... a red one. I don't look good in red or yellow... I was hoping for blue. Oh well. 

I want the KIT.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Got my pretty blue one, thx so much. NOW, give me the Enterprise......HURRY!


----------



## Orion57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a blue one also (thought I was going to get a red one, wouldn't want to beam down with that one on)


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

A friend of mine got his gold shirt a couple of weeks ago and we signed up just about the same time. Another person on this board got a shirt with my name on it. And yet I haven'y received my shirt. Strange. Yes, it's the model I'm more interested in, but it is odd.


----------



## steve83 (Aug 19, 2008)

Got me a red shirt about 4 days ago. Fine by me-I always was a Scotty fan!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Don't feel left out Warped, I signed up shortly after it went online, and I don't have one yet either.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

I got my powder-blue shirt... to be honest, I think I'd almost have preferred the red one (appearance-wise... I'm not a "baby blue" sorta guy! But I got it.

Of course, like with everyone else, it was misaddressed. I have a townhouse apartment at the moment, and packages are always delivered to the office. Since this was to my address but not to me, they had just put it into the "wrong address - send back" stack.

It just so happened that I saw a "1701 Club" envelope sitting on the outgoing package shelf when I stopped by to pay my rent last time, and remembered it. So when I heard that this was going on, I went back over and checked, and actually received my item with about an hour to go before it was going to be picked up and returned as "undeliverable."

I'm amazed that this sort of thing could happen. I have yet to figure out how you'd manage to screw up a database like this, so I'm guessing that it wasn't a problem in the database at all, but rather, whoever generated the mailing label "typo'ed" so that data from the first field (name) was taken from the wrong record, compared to the rest of the database.

Maybe there was supposed to be a "+1" in a calculation field and this field had a "+11" or something along those lines?

If that's the case, and if (as I suspect) the shirts were never at Round2 HQ at all, but were shipped directly from the shirt manufacturer, then we should not blame R2 for this particular SNAFU, except that someone from R2 might have stopped by to "oversee" this prior to shipment. But this shouldn't have been necessary, and if they'd done that, the shirt maker would probably have been "tetchy" about it, feeling all offended and insulted. While there are ways to get around this... say, by showing up acting like an excited kid rather than like a grumpy grown-up... as a general rule, "watching over the shoulder" of a non-esssential subcontractor isn't terribly productive.

I'm just curious... did anyone get a shirt with my name on the mailing label? And, I wonder if the woman whose name was on my mailing label is actually someone who's a Star Trek modeler?


----------



## fantasymodeler (Nov 28, 2004)

*I received mine also today (Monday)!!*

I'm happy to say I received my t-shirt today. 

Also in X-L but in red. I also received a certificate which in part says:

"Thanks for joining our mission to produce the finest, most accurate U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701 model kit ever!"

Count me in.

Hope everyone else gets theirs soon.

Pat/Fantasy Modelers Club


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have gotten both a blue and a red shirt. One was from my wife's email account as Round 2 had my email address on some do not send to list and refused to sign me up. I created a second hobby account on my cable service and registered on that and got a red shirt. So now I where the blue whenever I go out, like to Modelpalooza this past weekend, and the red around the house where it is pretty much always safe. No point in going out in a red shirt and tempting fate! LOL

Bob K.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Wearing it around the house, you can just declare yourself an engineer and be moderately safe.


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

My wife just told me I got mine today And it's RED Better make sure my insurance is paid up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> I have gotten both a blue and a red shirt. One was from my wife's email account as Round 2 had my email address on some do not send to list and refused to sign me up. I created a second hobby account on my cable service and registered on that and got a red shirt. So now I where the blue whenever I go out, like to Modelpalooza this past weekend, and the red around the house where it is pretty much always safe. No point in going out in are shirt and tempting fate! LOL
> 
> Bob K.


Bob for Chrysler sake man don't lull yourself into a false sense of security. The red shirts are where they store the corbomite!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

It's been weeks and no shirt. I'm thinking I must have just got overlooked or lost in the mix-up. Others in Canada have gotten theirs, but I'm still empty handed. Oh well...


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

FYI, Received a RED shirt yesterday, October 3rd 2011 in size XL. Was hoping for a Gold or Blue but *not *Red! You can not wear red these days in the streets of big cities!


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

WEAPON X said:


> FYI, Received a RED shirt yesterday, October 3rd 2011 in size XL. Was hoping for a Gold or Blue but *not *Red! You can not wear red these days in the streets of big cities these days!


I'll trade you my blue shirt for a red.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Mine finally caught to me! We relocated and I thought it got lost in the mail system.

It is BLUE!

Mark Dean


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I got mine last week, red


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> It's been weeks and no shirt. I'm thinking I must have just got overlooked or lost in the mix-up. Others in Canada have gotten theirs, but I'm still empty handed. Oh well...


I thought someone else from this board got yours?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Yes. But I didn't even get someone else's which is what has been happening.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

After all but giving up, I finally received my shirt - red, large!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> ^^ Yes. But I didn't even get someone else's which is what has been happening.


Talk to your local post office, the different name may be throwing them off.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Captain April said:


> Talk to your local post office, the different name may be throwing them off.


Exactly. I very nearly "lost" mine... it was sitting in the leasing office of the place where I have my townhouse, and they'd held it back because the wrong name (but the right address) was on it. They were actually about to send it back as "wrong address" to the sender.

I recommend contacting R2 directly. I suspect that they have a bunch of shirts still, and they very likely have received quite a few "returns" (such as mine ALMOST ended up being!). Just a "hey, I haven't received my shirt, could you please look into it?" message, ya know?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Good idea. Will do. I'd just about given up.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Umm... if his shirt went to another person on this very board... why can't he just PM that other member, and ask for his shirt? It should be the other person who is waiting for one, since the one they ended up getting was *Warped9's*.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I found $500.00 in the parking lot,...belong to anyone? Thought Not!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

Bad example. It does belong to someone. But on the other hand, the person who LOST the $500.00 didn't post that they lost it here, did they? So they and you have no way of knowing which is which.

Someone on this forum DID however, bother to post that they got *Warped9's* t-shirt, and never offered to send it to him (I assume). *Warped9* has every right in the world to PM the person, and ask for his shirt. Every right. It IS his shirt.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> I found $500.00 in the parking lot,...belong to anyone? Thought Not!


oh - that's mine! 

James


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

If it's green, it's mine.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

If I understood correctly it seems that folks got the right shirts and addresses but the names were screwed up. I can't begin to imagine how that could have happened.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

To err is human, to really screw things up requires a computer.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Very easily... a bad "mail merge" process. The database is fine but the value entered into the form from the database had a typo.



Warped9 said:


> If I understood correctly it seems that folks got the right shirts and addresses but the names were screwed up. I can't begin to imagine how that could have happened.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Yowza the T-Shirt package came today. I haven't had a chance to open it yet. I didn't think I would get one. Even though I registered, I thought it was going to go to only those in the US. I can't wait for this kit to come out.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I still haven't received mine.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

BolianAdmiral said:


> ^
> 
> Someone on this forum DID however, bother to post that they got *Warped9's* t-shirt, and never offered to send it to him (I assume). *Warped9* has every right in the world to PM the person, and ask for his shirt. Every right. It IS his shirt.


I have had enough! You have ZERO right to make ANY sort of demands.

Since you vilifying that individual, I am that person you are saying I STOLE Warped's shirt, and I DID NOT. It was correctly addressed, which according to Round 2, is how the shirts are determined so I got MY shirt. Since you choose to remain fact-free and not bother to READ how this mix-up happened and instead engage in character assassination, I will REMIND you that THIRTY people (including myself) on this board alone received envelopes with the wrong names but correct addresses, but you choose to slander me by saying I don't have the cajones to "do the right thing" and offer my shirt to Warped because the envelope with HIS address on it hasn't shown up yet. So who has MY shirt, huh? And why haven't I been offered to have it sent to me? And why aren't you badgering the other people in this situation to return them to the proper people??? 

Your ignorance is matched only by the level of intelligence you're showing. Why don't you "man up", join the club yourself and send Warped your shirt when you get it if you feel that outraged by this mix-up that I had NO part of? 

However, since there's a 99% + chance you don't have that kind honour, I fully expect you will continue to be a total jerk.

Even though I have scaled back what I have said, I have decided to censor myself and I have reported you to the moderators. This wouldn't be the first time for you either, would it?

I'm DONE with this crapfest.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Please take accusations and personal issues to PM or email.


----------

